# Quick question about sealing up a malemine enclosure



## boxhead1990 (Dec 16, 2011)

*custom bredli enclosure*

heres a rough copy of what i want to acheive with this enclosureView attachment 230259

if i knew how i could include the sketchup file so you could see it properly

i plan on putting a whole bunch of sticks collected from the park i live close to and screwing them into the sides ect and im debating on using some kind of back ground dimensions are 90 x 90 x 72 cm which equates to 532 litres of space after the little cut out which is 30 x 30 x 72 cm the cabinet is already assembled just need to work out wheather i want to use sliding doors or not or seal that side and make a side a door for a better veiw inside the enclosure


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 17, 2011)

Picture did work, but from your description I'm curious as to what you're trying to achieve


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 17, 2011)

Make a more humidity friendly enclosure when my bredli starts shedding i bump the humidity up and i would like the malemine to not take on water anytime soon oh and when he dicides to flood the floor with his water bowl wen he goes for a swim too haha


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 18, 2011)

Just get a deeper dish and only half fill it, that will solve the flooding problem- a picture would help us guide you, your last pic didn't work


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 29, 2011)

sorry for a long reply and yeah i only half fill it and he still spills it the crazy bugger its like he is practising diving of his stick or something lol but heres the said desing i have right at this moment 


hopefully it works this time hahaha


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, nah i'm a bit lost as to what you are after help for. Could you try using punctuation in your posts?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 29, 2011)

The main question was will that spray pondtite stuff stick to malemine ???


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 29, 2011)

boxhead1990 said:


> The main question was will that spray pondtite stuff stick to malemine ???



I thought melamine only takes on water where you have made cuts? in which case all you need to do is seal the joins with silicone


----------



## -Peter (Dec 29, 2011)

Bit confused here, Melamine is the prelaminated particle board. The surface is already waterproof. You get the green one which is for kitchen or bathroom and seal your ends where they are cut. Pondtite will not stay adhered to the surface.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just as i thought is it much extra for black malemine???


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 30, 2011)

That yank hardware Bunnies has about 4 different colours of melamine,I wouldn't call it waterproof,more like water resistant


----------



## -Peter (Dec 30, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> That yank hardware Bunnies has about 4 different colours of melamine,I wouldn't call it waterproof,more like water resistant



I'm pretty sure Bunnings is from WA(Wesfarmers) The surface is melamine resin which is abit more than water resistant but like marine ply, neither product is waterproof.


----------



## meatman (Dec 30, 2011)

I live in the tropics, so humidity and melamine don't go together very well.
I use sheets of formply for all of my banks. It comes in the same thicknesses,is black 
I paint the edges with outdoor paint and seal all internal joins with silicone.
I get it from local timber supplier 2400x1200 sheets. Hope this helps.



Cheers Justin


----------



## wokka (Dec 31, 2011)

boxhead1990 said:


> Make a more humidity friendly enclosure when my bredli starts shedding i bump the humidity up and i would like the malemine to not take on water anytime soon oh and when he dicides to flood the floor with his water bowl wen he goes for a swim too haha



Bredli come from arid areas and so seldom have problems shedding due to humidity.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 31, 2011)

meatman said:


> I live in the tropics, so humidity and melamine don't go together very well.
> I use sheets of formply for all of my banks. It comes in the same thicknesses,is black
> I paint the edges with outdoor paint and seal all internal joins with silicone.
> I get it from local timber supplier 2400x1200 sheets. Hope this helps.
> ...



the most helpful reply so far cheers il have a look into that stuff

and wokka theres jack crap humidity in the tank normally but i move the water bowl into the middle when its shedding time bumping it up a little never had problems with him shedding always comes off in one peice so every one to there own really i spose



Deadpan said:


> That yank hardware Bunnies has about 4 different colours of melamine,I wouldn't call it waterproof,more like water resistant


your talking about masters??????

masters is owned by woolworths so where ever there from hahaha i conveniantly have a friend who works there


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 31, 2011)

boxhead1990 said:


> the most helpful reply so far cheers il have a look into that stuff
> 
> and wokka theres jack crap humidity in the tank normally but i move the water bowl into the middle when its shedding time bumping it up a little never had problems with him shedding always comes off in one peice so every one to there own really i spose
> 
> ...



Have you ever let him shed without bumping up the humidity?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah it doesnt come off in one piece and gets stuck in places


Sent from my iPhone


----------

